# Takeuchi TL150 Supertrak



## Samson09 (Nov 30, 2010)

Super excited, finalizing paperwork on a low hour Tak TL150- SuperTrak.
Purchasing it with a fecon bullhog for light duty brush/clearing and mulching.

I've got a few pieces of larger equipment but only have one other skid loader, a case 70XT skid which I like (just for dirt). After all the research I am super stoked to push dirt with this Tak and try it for the mulching.

Tak owners/users, I'd appreciate any input


----------



## joesawer (Nov 30, 2010)

Buy a leaf blower an keep your radiator and filters blown out. 
Be prepared to masticate for a while and then cool down for a while.
Don't spin your tracks and don't run them loose.


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 1, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Don't spin your tracks and don't run them loose.



+1 on that. Our company as a whole owns 3 150's. Only one is allowed to be used for clearing work. Don't do 360 turns on asphalt paving, in fact, stay off asphalt as much as possible. Buy aftermarket tracks, you can find ones that are just as good, but cost considerably less. Other than that, you bought what I feel is the best manu out there for that line. Good luck!!!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 11, 2011)

i just bought a TL130...


----------



## floyd (Mar 12, 2011)

Leased a 15K trackhhoe 1x long ago. Tracks came off every other day. At the time the parts dist. was in GA. Parts guy said"you all aint thrown enough parts at it yet."

Those tracks were steel.


----------

